# any miniature tropical ferns??



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

Im looking for miniature ferns that could grow indenfinitely (no dormancy) in a terrarium. I would like something that doesn't go above 3 inches in height and has growth that resembles a large fern..

temps will be ~70
humidity 60-90%
light will be high

are you guys aware of anything like that? Alternatively, I saw something that resembled a 'mini fern' but can't remember what it is. Although I would prefer an actual fern.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of us have ordered from *www.siamgreenculture.com* in the past. Easier to justify the shipping costs when you do a 6+ plants, and they've got stuff that isn't easy to come by anywhere else.


----------



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

Great site with great plants. Can't really justify that type of expense though.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Also check out Charles Alford Rareferns
Black Jungle Welcome! You have discovered Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!!

Now, while not quite as small as you'd like, look up:

Asplenium X ebenioides "dragon's tail fern"
Davallia parvula
Hemionitis arifolia
Nephrolepis cordifolia
Pellaea paradoxa 'Glowstar'
Polystichum tsu-simense
Quercifilix zeyanica

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe try davallia sessilifolia? or that Machuu Pichuu fern that's running around. lindsaea rigida is also a great looking fern, but finding it might be very tricky.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

plant said:


> Great site with great plants. Can't really justify that type of expense though.


Ya it is easier to swallow when ordering a couple hundred $$$ worth. I think at $200 they wave the $20 pytosanitary fee, and shipping is $40ish to the US, while domestic shipping when ordering from US vendors can run 15-$30, it basically works out to just paying an extra 15-$25 more then if ordering from a USA vendor. Oh I think they also throw in a free plant for every 6? You order. That helps a bit.

Basically though some of that stuff is nearly impossible to get here, so supply/demand  ...how bad do you need it?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> Some of us have ordered from *Siamgreenculture - Mail and Wholesale order fern, moss and other terrarium plants - Home* in the past. Easier to justify the shipping costs when you do a 6+ plants, and they've got stuff that isn't easy to come by anywhere else.



Its not the cost that would concern me about ordering from there:

_"These will be washed and soaked in insecticide, fungicide, anti-bacteria and rooting hormone before covering their roots with premium sphagnum moss"_

Terms and Conditions - Siamgreenculture - Mail and Wholesale order fern, moss and other terrarium plants


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

JPP said:


> Its not the cost that would concern me about ordering from there:
> 
> _"These will be washed and soaked in insecticide, fungicide, anti-bacteria and rooting hormone before covering their roots with premium sphagnum moss"_
> 
> Terms and Conditions - Siamgreenculture - Mail and Wholesale order fern, moss and other terrarium plants


They also say on their shipping page:

_"If you wish to grow plants in terrarium WITH AMPHIBIANS, please inform us in advance and we will choose the non-toxic methods to prepare your plants. "
_


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sumer said:


> They also say on their shipping page:
> 
> _"If you wish to grow plants in terrarium WITH AMPHIBIANS, please inform us in advance and we will choose the non-toxic methods to prepare your plants. "
> _


Yep, they will leave them frog safe if you let em know. I would still quarantine plants though because they come from a very large greenhouse that has snails and slugs, so best if you don't immediately put them in a vivs and instead let them acclimate to viv conditions in their pots within another container where you can also place some slug/snail traps.

Makes total sense to get what you can find here from here, but if you want some really special stuff these guys have it and IMO worth a little extra work/expense to have some of the stuff not available much in the US.


----------



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

I believe im going to go with Fissiden Fontanus as a small groundcover "fern" type look

thanks


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

If your looking for a fern look alike just use Leptinella squalida it looks like a fern and is easy to grow. And is a true ground cover. It is sold as an outdoor plant but grows indoors as well.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Fissidens fontanus is a true aquatic and does not grow well out of water. I wouldn't recommend it as a viv candidate.


----------



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> If your looking for a fern look alike just use Leptinella squalida it looks like a fern and is easy to grow. And is a true ground cover. It is sold as an outdoor plant but grows indoors as well.



Ahh, this is what I was thinking of in the original post but could never find it. Do you know if it will grow in a terrarium indefinitely?

Edit: Any idea where I can get the green variety online? Plants or seeds. Having difficulty so far.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

It's from New Zealand so I would imagine it should be ok it's the humidity I'm not sure of. I read it lives in Southern Florida so I am sure it should do ok. Platts Black will actually turn green in low light if it's the only one you can find. Check out Stepables website I'm not sure where you are located but I can get them at any garden center on the West Coast. I will check a few online nurseries over here, I know to see if they sell it.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Just look up leptinella on ebay you will find the green one from someone in Fresno California.


----------



## plant (Apr 18, 2015)

Spaff said:


> Fissidens fontanus is a true aquatic and does not grow well out of water. I wouldn't recommend it as a viv candidate.


Thanks. Ive read conflicting reports that go either way on the subject. Do you have any good threads or personal experience to share? Its a topic im having trouble reaching a good conclusion on.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree fissdens grows in a viv but not well and i have high humidity. Sphagnum moss that comes up in normal peat grows well. Also another one that is great is Riccardia chamedryfolia.


----------

